# Cajun Special 1544



## crkdltr (Mar 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Kimber.45 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey crkdltr! Thats a good lookin boat you have. I recently re-did a 16' Cajun my self. Take a look at my mod and you can see start to finish. You might find some inspiration in there. Good luck and post plenty of pics!! 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16164


----------



## crkdltr (Mar 21, 2011)

.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 21, 2011)

I used 2x2's and 15/32nds plywood to extend my front deck out. My Alumacraft 1542 just had a little seat up front. Now I have a nice little deck thats big enough to put a bass style seat and trolling motor on. I also have a lid that opens up to use as storage underneath. Its the "Swamp Sled" thread.https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17299&start=25

If your good with aluminum I would use that instead of wood, but for me wood was cheaper and easier to work with. It worked out great and is plenty sturdy and doesn't weigh that much. I am 205lbs and can walk around on it without worry.

I love the design of your boat. I wish I had thge tall transom on mine.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Mar 21, 2011)

Moving along nicely. Keep the pics coming!

T.


----------



## crkdltr (Mar 22, 2011)

.


----------



## crkdltr (Mar 23, 2011)

.


----------



## crkdltr (Mar 27, 2011)

.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## reedjj (Mar 28, 2011)

You will be able to put a 100hp motor on that transom now! You really beefed it up with the laminated 1.5 inches of sealed ply. Not that it needed it with 4 knee braces. That is one tough boat already and you made it even stronger.

Lookin good, cant wait to see that front deck! 

Keep the pics comin this is a really cool tin boat! I had never heard of Cajun brand boats until I found this website.


----------



## crkdltr (Mar 28, 2011)

reedjj said:


> You will be able to put a 100hp motor on that transom now! You really beefed it up with the laminated 1.5 inches of sealed ply. Not that it needed it with 4 knee braces. That is one tough boat already and you made it even stronger.
> 
> Lookin good, cant wait to see that front deck!
> 
> Keep the pics comin this is a really cool tin boat! I had never heard of Cajun brand boats until I found this website.




I can't remember if the plate said it's rated for 70hp or 90hp, I want to say the latter since using the formula it comes out to 90 hp.

If that's the case, I'd love to get my hands on an 88hp OMC. :LOL2:


----------



## crkdltr (Mar 28, 2011)

.


----------



## crkdltr (Mar 31, 2011)

Nothing new done as of yet. I did score a nice deal on a trolling motor and used bimini top.







Picked this up off Craigslist for $100. Having to order a universal/swivel type top mount since my gunwales are angled but the measurement from gunwale to gunwale is 71" and the width of this bimini is 73". I think it's a 48" tall model too so looks like I'll be able to stand up with it up. =D> 

I also picked up a Minn Kota Endura c2, new, for $179 at the local sports store, and found they have a $25 mail in rebate for that model. It's a transom mount hand control. Even more exciting is that it looks like I can use the custom fab'd bow mount bracket, screw in some 2x4's and can use this transom mount off the bow. =D> 

Everythings starting to come together. I hope I can get her on the water this Sunday for a shake down, if not then the following Sunday for sure.


----------



## mangelcc (Mar 31, 2011)

boat is lookin great!!!! paint looks really good


----------



## crkdltr (Apr 1, 2011)

.


----------



## crkdltr (Apr 4, 2011)

.


----------



## crkdltr (Apr 14, 2011)

.


----------



## cmatthews_jm (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice lookin build you got going. I like the fact that you saved the old stuff and reused it, good money saving tactic. Can't wait to see the end product.


----------



## crkdltr (Apr 15, 2011)

.


----------



## crkdltr (Apr 18, 2011)

And here we are about 80% complete.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 18, 2011)

I really like the looks and layout of that boat. Kinda looks like another boat on here! LOL. 

Is the storage in the rear deck going to be covered and hinged the same as the front deck?

Those Cajun boats have an amazing amout of rake or upsweep on the front ends. Reminds me of an airboat. Is that for going through weeds? Its not just the cajun brand either, I see that a lot on custom boats in the everglades and LA.


----------



## crkdltr (Apr 19, 2011)

.


----------



## Zum (Apr 20, 2011)

You did a great job.
Looks real nice.


----------



## flatboat (Apr 28, 2011)

thats a real nice re furb . that outta fly , cajuns really do run fast . wish i could find the one i sold


----------



## toothpick (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice work crkdltr. I got some ideas from your work.


----------



## crkdltr (Aug 22, 2011)

.


----------



## drkellog (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey dude,

Fellow Louisianian here. I am from North Louisiana and I purchased a Cajun Special boat just like yours. Mine has the same problem yours did. The aluminum looks terrible and I would like to paint it. Is your paint holding on pretty good? Any advice before I start?

Very Sincerely,
Danny


----------

